

This is a news website article about a scientific paper (2010) - Orangeair
http://www.theguardian.com/science/the-lay-scientist/2010/sep/24/1

======
NAFV_P
This is a comment in the HN comments section on a news website article about a
scientific paper.

In this paragraph I will mention a link to a Wikipedia article that may or may
not be related to the article in question [0], accompanied by some personal
thoughts that may or may not add to the discussion (if there is one).

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solway_Firth_Spaceman](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solway_Firth_Spaceman)

